# rocker studs



## leo belanger (Nov 13, 2004)

the rocker studs pulled out off the heads and i was woundering what hold them in the heads? the moter was just rebuilt and i went to ajust the lifters after about a half hour of running and 6 studs pulled out. the moter is a 66-389


----------



## Monte (Oct 13, 2004)

The studs are just pressed in.
They should never come out. Maybe you put too big of a cam for the 
the springs in the heads. or the lit was too much for your head /cam combo.
You can bring the heads to a machine shop and have them machined to
accept screw in studs& guide plates. You should take them off to inspect the valves & make sure nothing was bent & you will probably need new pushrods .
I would also inspect the cam and lifters for damage also.
Did you check for piston to valve clearance before you assembled the engine.
AI once installed to big of a cam & the piston & valves hit & cuased a stud to come lose.
I checked the new combo with clay on top of the pistons & manualy spinning the engine, then removing the heads too see if the valves hit the pistons before
final assembly to prevent any possible damage


----------



## leo belanger (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks for the info. i will check for the proper clearance


----------

